# Hoping to retire to Florida in 5 years



## Jontymo (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, thanks for allowing me to post, my husband and I hope to spend our winters in Florida, we currently live in Ireland, and would enjoy some sun in our later years.
we are staring to look at places and different types of accommodation for the over 55.
may consider a condo, or mobile home,
Any advice greatfully appreciated
thank you
Jonty


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2017)

Can't help with Florida, but


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2017)

If I were thinking about moving to Florida...or anywhere along the Gulf or East coasts...the First thing I would consider is the Flood Risk.  With ever rising oceans, and more severe hurricanes hitting those regions, Climate Change MUST be taken into consideration.  A lovely ocean front property today, may be just a disaster waiting to happen, in future years.  With Hurricane season just starting, the next few weeks/months may show the risks in moving to such an area.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 11, 2017)

Some years ago we lived in a townhouse condo and our neighbors across the street were snowbirds from the UK.  They wanted to live here full time, but were unable to get the blessings of immigration.  They did stay for 6 months every year and enjoyed it.

There are many retirement communities in Florida and they fit many budgets.  An important consideration is convenient proximity to a large airport so that it is easy to come and go.  That was important to us because our "kids" live in the Seattle area, the furthest corner of the country.  Over the years we have lived on both coasts of Florida and prefer the Gulf coast near Tampa bay.  You can look at properties on http://realtor.com


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2017)

The advantages of a condo or a mobile home in a 55+ community is that there is always someone around during the whole year to keep an eye on things for you when you're back in Ireland.  SW Florida is a lovely place to spend the winter.  We live in Central Florida, except when we're on the road.  Less chance of hurricane damage (but still a chance there) but, of course, you're not near the beach.


----------



## Jontymo (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi, Thanks for the advice, we have previously stayed in Orlando with the children, and made many trips up the coast as far as Jacksonville and Down to the Keys, haven't really explored the gulf coast, but will be over this year for visit in October, so hoping to check out some places. Ideally we don't want to be more than 2 hours away from the international airport. What would you consider the benefits of a condo over a mobile home?
Many thanks for your time
Thanks Jonty


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2017)

Jontymo said:


> Hi, Thanks for the advice, we have previously stayed in Orlando with the children, and made many trips up the coast as far as Jacksonville and Down to the Keys, haven't really explored the gulf coast, but will be over this year for visit in October, so hoping to check out some places. Ideally we don't want to be more than 2 hours away from the international airport. What would you consider the benefits of a condo over a mobile home?
> Many thanks for your time
> Thanks Jonty



A condo can appreciate in value.  A  mobile home seldom does.  On the other hand, a mobile home is cheaper but you do have to lot rent unless you put it on a plot you own.  Condos have monthly fees, sometimes very high.  A lot depends on the amenities.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 12, 2017)

Florida has enough variety that there is something here for everyone.  I hope you find just the right place.


----------



## ray188 (Aug 12, 2017)

The issue of site built vs mobile/manufactured is an old one and to know the answer you have to be able to look ahead 10 years with accuracy - no one can do that. The most important thing is to find a place with a large, senior population. The more people, the more chance of finding like minded people to enjoy life with.

Another thing - don't worry about getting it right the first time. Trying a place out will accomplish several positives. First, you might really like that place. Second, if not, you'll have a better idea of what you do want. And, third, being in FL, you are within a "day trip" to anything you could possibly want.

To me there has always been only one criterion as to successful retirement - it's Thursday afternoon at 2:00 - am I smiling? I've been in FL 20 years and I am still smiling. We have lived in three other communities enroute to where we are now - we have arrived!!!


----------



## Manatee (Aug 12, 2017)

When a hurricane threatens, the folks in mobile homes are under mandatory evacuation.  
For those in condos it depends on location, elevation, etc.  We have lived in Florida for a total of 30 years and were never hit by a hurricane.


----------



## Jontymo (Aug 14, 2017)

That's good to know about the mobile homes getting evacuated, we have been in Florida for a few tropical storms but never a hurricane, they were bad enough.

I think we would only be able to stay six months a year because of immigration, we can apply to have a six months visa if we are home owners, but it is at their discretion.

Australia has an over 55 immigration policy that you can apply for so long as you have independent means, but it is too far from family and we love Florida, just wish Florida had the same policy so we could completely sell up our properties and move permanently.

can anyone give a little glimpse into over 55 places near them, the good bad and the ugly
many thanks


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 28, 2017)

Don M. said:


> If I were thinking about moving to Florida...or anywhere along the Gulf or East coasts...the First thing I would consider is the Flood Risk.  With ever rising oceans, and more severe hurricanes hitting those regions, Climate Change MUST be taken into consideration.  A lovely ocean front property today, may be just a disaster waiting to happen, in future years.  With Hurricane season just starting, the next few weeks/months may show the risks in moving to such an area.


Don, it's like you were reading my thoughts exactly when you posted your reply! Hurricane Irma certainly validated your last sentence. Sinkholes could also become a major issue in Florida. Sorry Jontymo but at this point Florida seems risky if you're desiring coastal areas.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2017)

May I suggest the Palm Bay-Melbourne area. We live in a mobile home in a 55 or over community. We are an hour to the OIA and 15 minutes to the beach. Our community, Palm Bay Colony, has roughly 115 homes and the beautiful ful part is, we own our own land, so our property does appreciate, slow but sure.

We have an HOA, which you can join if you wish, or not. Our HOA fees are $35.00 a month and that includes a Beautiful swimming pool, shuffle board, pool tables, parties and much, much more. You do pay for your own tv, garbage, water, and lawn mowing. 

The people are friendly and will lend a hand when needed. I had a little damage from this last storm, and my neighbor fixed it up for me. We are in NY in the summers. 

If if I can be of any more help, just let me know. Happy to answer your questions. PS....we love it there. :sentimental:
Pappy


----------



## Jontymo (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for info on Palm Bay, we are going to have a look, coming over to Florida in October, wanting to have a look at some over 55 communities near Orlando and st Augustine, so any suggestions would be appreciated, many thanks Jen


----------

